# Goodbye twinscrew hello turbo, which turbo to use



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

So as much as i love the twinscrew bbm setup it's getting to hard to replace and more expensive. My charger went 2 months ago bought another one from a friend and that went to so I'm sad to say but I'm done with it. So now the question is what turbo to get. Motor is fully Wrked with ported and polished big valve big dual pattern cam. I'm interested in a gt2871r - gt2876r and I believe I would have to change the hot side to a t3 flange (please correct me if I'm wrong) so that it bolts up to the 8v mani. My power goals 250- 270whp with decent spool. And looking to stay internal wastegated. Thanxin advance for any insight on turbo selection or anything... Some finished pix


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

skip the 2876. either get a 2871r, or gt3071r... or of course you could always 50 trim it...


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

And for faster spool, you could use the gt2860. It's good to 350hp, and has very quick spooling characteristics.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanx for the input fellas, gt30 is intimidating to me lol, I thought it would be laggy, but I'm research it now, gt2860 sounds nice as well. I game across the gtx series but feel that maybe there not worth that much bread. Im looking for the power band to hold up to atleast 6500rpm I don't want to peak fast then drop off. I guess the head wrk will keep that from happening.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cifdig said:


> Thanx for the input fellas, gt30 is intimidating to me lol, I thought it would be laggy, but I'm research it now, gt2860 sounds nice as well. I game across the gtx series but feel that maybe there not worth that much bread. Im looking for the power band to hold up to atleast 6500rpm I don't want to peak fast then drop off. I guess the head wrk will keep that from happening.


stick with the 2871r :beer:


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

As far as specifics with the gt2871 should I opt for a certain a/r and would a t3 adaptor plate be good enough To bolt with the kinetics mani and down pipe?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cifdig said:


> As far as specifics with the gt2871 should I opt for a certain a/r and would a t3 adaptor plate be good enough To bolt with the kinetics mani and down pipe?


you can get it with the T3 .63 a/r exhaust housing :beer:


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Internal or external wastegate? I want to run around 18psi daily. Will internal good enough with these turbos or do the have a tendency to spike with the internal wastgate set up


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

cifdig said:


> Internal or external wastegate? I want to run around 18psi daily. Will internal good enough with these turbos or do the have a tendency to spike with the internal wastgate set up


Go 38mm external at this point. And the gt3071r spools MUCH faster than the gt3076r. Spoolup is pretty much the same as a gt2871


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Go 38mm external at this point. And the gt3071r spools MUCH faster than the gt3076r. Spoolup is pretty much the same as a gt2871


:beer: i was skeptical about switching to external wastegate a few years ago. but i have to say i really like the t3 + tial 38mm external wg combo.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Going to be ordering all the parts this weekend, as much as I wanted to buy another charger I'm just to scared it will granade on me I've been threw 2 this year alone. Not that there bad chargers cause I love those things. Bbm sells refurbished ones for 2300-2500 which is crazy, paw has new ones for 1750 which I really gave it alot of thought of trying just one more time but my wife will kill me if I tell her I'm buying another one. I put down some great numbers with the charger infact more then any other 2.0 running the same set up and slammed tons of cars, but I run those things to hard 18psi sometimes hits 20 on cold days so I'm overspinning them to get what I want so let's see what my turbo post will say lol. Thanx for the help guys!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

cifdig said:


> Going to be ordering all the parts this weekend, as much as I wanted to buy another charger I'm just to scared it will granade on me I've been threw 2 this year alone. Not that there bad chargers cause I love those things. Bbm sells refurbished ones for 2300-2500 which is crazy, paw has new ones for 1750 which I really gave it alot of thought of trying just one more time but my wife will kill me if I tell her I'm buying another one. I put down some great numbers with the charger infact more then any other 2.0 running the same set up and slammed tons of cars, but I run those things to hard 18psi sometimes hits 20 on cold days so I'm overspinning them to get what I want so let's see what my turbo post will say lol. Thanx for the help guys!!!


Turbo FTW :beer:


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

So far all I need is a kinetic mani and down pipe everything I have. Also doing a 400hp log type awic since I have all the awic parts in place should be easy


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Besides a couple things here and there I managed to find time to start the wrk on this twinscrew to turbo swap.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=13685625


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Some old numbers when sc.. Ill get some turbo numbers soon


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Going in for a dyno next week to see what I've gained by going turbo. Anyone wanna play a guessing game lol on what I'll be putting down on 19psi


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

cifdig said:


> Going in for a dyno next week to see what I've gained by going turbo. Anyone wanna play a guessing game lol on what I'll be putting down on 19psi


:wave:

285whp :beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

cifdig said:


> Going in for a dyno next week to see what I've gained by going turbo. Anyone wanna play a guessing game lol on what I'll be putting down on 19psi


:wave:

285whp :beer:


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

StateSideS3 said:


> :wave:
> 
> 285whp :beer:


That would be an epic day for me if it's near 285.. That would = atleast 305 310 to the crank


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

CXracing sells a T25 flanged cast iron manifold. Stumbled across it one day. Yeah I know it's probably not vortex approved, but then again it might just be one of the only T25 flanged manifolds for the 8v. It seems most are T3. I'm going with 50trim straight T3' but my power goals are a modest 200whp, or as close as I can get to it. I really wanted a 2871r, but couldn't justify the price of admission for a 200hp 8v. 


And speaking of 2860 and 2871 being available in T3, doesn't that technically make them 3060, or 3071? I thought the first part of that number was what turbine housing you had?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm not to sure but off the top I think the compressor is the same size on them 71mm wheel but the turbine is different by 6mm the gt3071 being bigger at 60mm. But I could be wrong.. I got a great deal on the turbo paid 800 new so that's the reason I went with it. The gt2871 at 18-19 should put me around 250iish - 280 depending how good my head is breathing, cam, tune etc. I had another turbo end aba couple years back as a daily and it was a t25 sized turbo felt really good at 105psi spooled super fast but flattened out after 5200 rpm. If I had to guess it felt like it was around 170ish,


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I ran 15psi with the supercharger, so I'll set the wastegate for the same. Might be able to squeak it as high as 17psi at this elevation and be just at the max of the 2bar map sensor. I'll run an extra injector setup if need be, (and then boost it even higher)

I run nitrous on this car as well, and the .AR of the turbine is the smaller .48, which is the only thing I'm worried about, and went back and forth on several times. Go with the big .63 T3 turbine and have ****ty spool time for street use, but lots of good exhaust flow when using nitrous; or go with the .48 turbine and have a good street car, fast spool but risk choking it up a under spray?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

G60 Carat said:


> I ran 15psi with the supercharger, so I'll set the wastegate for the same. Might be able to squeak it as high as 17psi at this elevation and be just at the max of the 2bar map sensor. I'll run an extra injector setup if need be, (and then boost it even higher)
> 
> I run nitrous on this car as well, and the .AR of the turbine is the smaller .48, which is the only thing I'm worried about, and went back and forth on several times. Go with the big .63 T3 turbine and have ****ty spool time for street use, but lots of good exhaust flow when using nitrous; or go with the .48 turbine and have a good street car, fast spool but risk choking it up a under spray?


I spool pretty fast with the .63 but then again I'm awic with barley no pipes so I'm sure that adds to my spool. Also I have water meth installed . One is pre turbo which is a small nozzle #1 , and the other is post intercooler number 4 deff adds to my fueling a tad and keeps detonation down . Also the water meth itself because of the cooling affect adds 1 psi of boost


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Makes sense, spraying nitrous on the G60 would jump the boost pressure 2psi also.


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

Which cam u running?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Schrick 272


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

G60 Carat said:


> Schrick 272


I have the 272 /270 449 lift


----------

